# Fish species in the Auglaize



## celtic11

Just wondering what kind of species of fish can be caught in the Auglaize river around the Lima area. So far I believe I have caught SM, LM, rock bass, sunfish (pumpkinseed?), drum, and bullheads. What else is in there?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

Big friggin carp  lol I've also seen spotted bass.


----------



## celtic11

Forgot about carp and I assumed spotted bass but haven't confirmed one caught personally.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishslayer9

Channels and flatheads. Also a couple gar


----------



## fxs

Suckers and crappie.


----------



## celtic11

Fishslayer9 said:


> Channels and flatheads. Also a couple gar


Gar in the Lima area? Never heard or seen of them in this area at all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishdad

Has anyone fished the Auglaize near Defiance lately? I'm was planning to go to Defiance to fish the Maumee and Auglaize but I haven't heard any reports about the fishing there.


----------



## Shad Rap

Paddlefish too.


----------



## Fishslayer9

By wapak I've gotten 2 this year


----------



## catfish1605

Do they get flatheads above the dam at defiance or just below the dam.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass

Fishslayer9 said:


> Channels and flatheads. Also a couple gar


Lol where you catchin flatheads and gar in the wapak area .I fish it daily and never seen or heard of a gar or flat head on these parts of the river . Also there are lmb but no spots spots are only in ohio river tributaries


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass

Fishslayer9 said:


> By wapak I've gotten 2 this year


Lol I need to see a pic to belive this.


----------



## Fishslayer9

Next time I get one ill post it for everyone. Usually don't carry my phone because I wade it so I don't wanna ruin it. And it's never a for sure. This is the first year I have caught them


----------



## Fishslayer9

And I don't catch the flat heads I. The wapak area. They come more north around defiance.


----------



## saugmon

The species that I caught in downtown wapak are: Hat,gloves,shirt,etc!!!


----------



## Fishslayer9

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> Yea ok.. Lmao


You carry your phone while wading in a river? Isn't it common sense if your waste deep in water to keep everything valuable out of pockets


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass

Fishslayer9 said:


> You carry your phone while wading in a river? Isn't it common sense if your waste deep in water to keep everything valuable out of pockets


Yes I do take my phone with me while wading . Just have to have a fishing vest. No what I mean.. Lol


----------



## Fishslayer9

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> Yes I do take my phone with me while wading . Just have to have a fishing vest. No what I mean.. Lol


Ok but what if you don't? Usually don't take pictures over fish. People usually believe on what fish I catch and the size


----------



## celtic11

Fishslayer9 said:


> Ok but what if you don't? Usually don't take pictures over fish. People usually believe on what fish I catch and the size



Its not like I don't believe the size of a smallie you caught or something.. you're claiming to have caught two of a species which I, nor anyone I know, has ever seen even remotely close to this area. You might be correct, but I remain skeptical. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishslayer9

celtic11 said:


> Its not like I don't believe the size of a smallie you caught or something.. you're claiming to have caught two of a species which I, nor anyone I know, has ever seen even remotely close to this area. You might be correct, but I remain skeptical.
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I never said I've caught a flathead in the wapak area. I said they are in the auglaize but more north by defiance.


----------



## Fishslayer9

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> Where at did ya catch the gar in wapak


Around the buckland area.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate

why are you drilling this guy? who cares whether there are gar in that area or not. Gar are natural predator fish to the environment in northwest ohio and will not do any harm to the environment. Everyone thinks that pike, gar, and dogfish are these savage fish that just kill everything.


----------



## Fishslayer9

HatersGonnaHate said:


> why are you drilling this guy? who cares whether there are gar in that area or not. Gar are natural predator fish to the environment in northwest ohio and will not do any harm to the environment. Everyone thinks that pike, gar, and dogfish are these savage fish that just kill everything.


Thank you. Hahaha. I was just trying to be helpful and say what I've caught and I get drilled by all these people


----------



## Fishslayer9

Rick_Mouth_Bass said:


> 197 bridge or 198 can you describe the way they look cause if their in there this could affect alot of fish and hatch .


I know what a gar is. I'm not ignorant. I was as surprised as you were. They both came out of the weeds. One in a buzz bait and the other came on a rooster tail


----------



## Infamous1

I've got them in numbers out the auglaize...don't let these guys get ya down. 99% of them have no clue!


----------



## Fishslayer9

Infamous1 said:


> I've got them in numbers out the auglaize...don't let these guys get ya down. 99% of them have no clue!


Yea I haven't caught numbers of them. Only a couple but I know there in there now. I didn't think they were until a couple weeks ago


----------



## Shad Rap

Funny...a guy asks what species are in the river and then questions the answers he gets...lol.


----------



## celtic11

Shad Rap said:


> Funny...a guy asks what species are in the river and then questions the answers he gets...lol.


Yes, because since I am not sure I should take everyones word as the gospel. That makes a ton of sense.

No, I don't know every species in the Auglaize river, but I've been reading these boards a lot for a couple of years and fished for a lot longer and I do have a general idea of what species inhabit this general region and I have never heard of anyone, on these boards or in person, claim to have caught or seen gar in this area. I didn't say he was wrong, I said I was skeptical. Should we keep pretending no one has ever lied about a catch on this site. Last week I saw a post where a guy said he made lures out of dog turds. Think I will try that this week.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92

Why wouldn't gar be in there? Why is it such a bad thing even if they are?


----------



## Northern1

celtic11 said:


> Yes, because since I am not sure I should take everyones word as the gospel. That makes a ton of sense.
> 
> No, I don't know every species in the Auglaize river, but I've been reading these boards a lot for a couple of years and fished for a lot longer and I do have a general idea of what species inhabit this general region and I have never heard of anyone, on these boards or in person, claim to have caught or seen gar in this area. I didn't say he was wrong, I said I was skeptical. Should we keep pretending no one has ever lied about a catch on this site. Last week I saw a post where a guy said he made lures out of dog turds. Think I will try that this week.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Now THAT sounds like an idea Celtic. Lets meet in Buckland and test that one out sometime


----------



## Bucket Mouth

The question is: why WOULDN'T there be gar in there? The Auglaize is part of the Maumee River watershed.

I don't care how long someone fishes a river - it doesn't guarantee you're going to catch every species of fish - even incidental catches. I went a looong time fishing the Maumee R. before I caught any. Many times those fish don't stay hooked, and if you haven't seen 'em you have no idea what was on your line for those few seconds. Perhaps the water some people fish doesn't hold them.


----------



## celtic11

PARK92 said:


> Why wouldn't gar be in there? Why is it such a bad thing even if they are?


No one said it was a bad thing, in fact I think it would be (or is?) great if there are Gar in there. I have just never heard of anyone catching them in this area. I am not saying he is wrong. I wouldn't have started the thread if I was 100% sure of the species in this stretch of the river. Just thought I wouldve heard of this before.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishmounter

From my past experience......when one thinks (in his own mind) that he knows it all......he is usually, WRONG. The possibilities are endless, who knows what is in there today, that was not in there yesterday ? Fish are moved from body of water to body of water in many ways. Humans, intentionally, and accidentally) birds, mammals, floods, hell, even wind. Things change. Period. Open your minds people! Why nit pick each other like a bunch of little girls ? I have fished the Auglaize for 50 years, and I would not be surprised at all if there are gar in the Auglaize.


----------



## trevorr2004

Fishslayer9 said:


> Yea I haven't caught numbers of them. Only a couple but I know there in there now. I didn't think they were until a couple weeks ago


Damn wish I could come onto some gar out on 67.... just got a new kayak and did a little fishing yesterday morning.... caught a lot of SM / crappie / rock bass / bluegill / one large mouth.... got in a pretty deep hole and tore up the crappie.... I've waded up and town the auglaize around buckland / wapak and never ran into any gar... ill keep my eyes open!


----------

